

Compressive Imaging: A New Single-Pixel Camera - eru
http://dsp.rice.edu/cs/cscamera

======
cma
General overview of this type of stuff:

[http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2007/04/13/compressed-
sensing-...](http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2007/04/13/compressed-sensing-and-
single-pixel-cameras/)

------
elblanco
Not a bad idea. If they could get this down in size and up in quality it would
make really super small cameras in everything possible.

------
typedef_void
Besides MRI research, has any useful applications come out of this?

~~~
anigbrowl
It's potentially huge, because of the potential for sub-nyquist signal
reconstruction. Imagine if the only extant photo of a historical event was a
shitty jpeg or comparatively low-resolution picture. Compressed sensing yields
techniques for reconstructing a higher quality version of the image than the
original hardware or codec was capable of recording.

It's frustrating to me as I work a lot with audio and video but the math is
much harder than anything else I've encountered in DSP. I feel stupid every
time I dig into it.

~~~
typedef_void
Yeah ... but what type of real world data is sparse?

~~~
anigbrowl
Many, many kinds. A typical photo is quite sparse. Oh sure, there is a lot of
variation in the individual pixels etc., but it's usually a picture of
something with shape and fairly strongly defined visual characteristics (which
is what made it interesting enough to record in the first place). Random
chroma noise, by contrast, is not sparse at all. In that sense, it has a much
higher information content than a picture.

That Terry Tao blog linked above is by far the best entry point I've found
into the subject but I'm really not qualified to explain or simplify it well,
I'm afraid.

